# Conformation of 4 year old mare...possible purchase



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't see pictures in the link. Not of a horse, anyway... Do you have a sale ad to link to?


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

That's strange. I just copied and pasted link and it took me right to it. I don't have a link. I'd post them straight to this but don't know how to so that's why I uploaded them to picasa.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

Here are her photos


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

well can see pics now,but are too small to judge much from:-(


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

They're the best I have  guess they were emailed to me resized.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Darn it... lol.


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

Was my fault on the sizing. Here are the larger pics.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

She seems to have a nice open shoulder, kind of straight and it looks a bit small for her, with nice straight front legs consisting of very nicely angled and short pasterns all around, nice short canons and low-set hocks, although she seems a bit back at the knee and I think she's a bit cow-hocked. Her girth looks nice and deep, her back seems a bit long although I'm not sure if it's just the pictures, as the angles aren't straight on from the side. She has a pretty sloped croup, and is bum high, but she's only 4 so she's still growing. Her neck seems to tie on nicely, but don't take my word for it- I'm not an expert on conformation. 

Overall, I like her. She's pretty light on bone, though... what are you planning to do with her?


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

She will be my riding horse. Nothing fancy now, just trail riding. One day i would like to learn a little on cutting and she was bred for that kind of work. I'm in school now for degree in animal science equine so she may go to school with me  We'll see!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well I definitely see no reason why you _shouldn't_ get her- she really is a cute girl. Good luck with her, and with school too!


----------



## alfjupiter82 (Nov 30, 2011)

No one else wants to critique her? Going to pick her up this weekend


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

She looks to have a nice emperament, but all of these photos are at an angle making it difficult to give a conformation critique.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Tryst said:


> She looks to have a nice emperament, but all of these photos are at an angle making it difficult to give a conformation critique.


Agree with above poster. I think she will meet your needs. Post more pics when you get her home!!Congrats on your new horse!!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

A little long in the back and appears quite tall (Cutting is for short horses.. close coupled.. and then they have to have "cow" to compete well). She has a decent shoulder, decent bone and good hind quarters. She has a short nect that is set a bit low and she is a bit hammer headed. 

She looks to have a good disposition. I think she might be a nice equitation hunter and trail riding won't be a problem for her. She is really quite nice.


----------

